
US Administration Considers Far-Reaching Steps for ‘Extreme Vetting’ - bootload
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-considers-far-reaching-steps-for-extreme-vetting-1491303602
======
bootload
_" could be forced to provide cellphone contacts and social-media passwords
and answer questions about their ideology,... The changes being considered
could apply to visitors from America’s closest allies as well as other nations
and include subjecting more visa applicants to intense security reviews. "_

and

 _" We want to say for instance, ‘What sites do you visit? And give us your
passwords,’ so that we can see what they do on the internet,” Mr. Kelly said
at the February hearing. "If they don’t want to give us that information then
they don’t come.'"_

So you leave your phone at home, ^they^ want to peer through your public
Internet? The US is becoming a very difficult place to visit even for ^closest
allies^. This viewpoint is going to be really interesting in the competitive,
international VC/Startup scene.

------
mankash666
This is silly. In a tit for tat, other counties can enforce​the same. People
will lose privacy, and will be subject to framing by governments, with little
added security benefits

